# Isopods Dying



## RoseandPhids (May 28, 2021)

I have a culture of Armadillidium vulgare in which I am frequently finding dead individuals, way too fast for them to be dying of natural causes. The odd thing is, all of the dying individuals are in the absolute middle range of size out of the culture. One I found recently had worms inside but the latest one does not. Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't see anything causing me any major concerns with how you're keeping them. Looks like how I keep most of my Isopods


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

In close time frame multiple mortality ruling out a mechanical manner of death is important in seeking cause. 

Flea spray, fogger, cockroach spray, snake room mite treatment even topical treatments on companion animals when fresh in application would be something to consider, we touch them alot, we might mix a pail of sub, etc. Freak chain of misfortunate contact. 

Its something to deduct as a partial closure of the window pane of possibilities


----------



## Enaykudisi (Dec 6, 2020)

Got any more details on how you're keeping them? How's the air flow in there? Is there a moisture gradient? Do they get anything other than wood and leaves to eat? medium size range is a bit of a head scratcher specific. I (personally) wouldn't worry too much about the worms. There's a whole lot of little bitty soil worms that swarm dead things and do a great job of getting in to enclosures on wood/leaves


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If you prefer to hole tupperware its better to use a drill or a needle file. If you twist a phillips or a sharp tip of something to make holes alot of the raggedy plastic memories back, and much effort is wasted per the ventilation attempted to create.

Expired bugs, general decomposition and bacteria create gases wastes. In a small closed system of any colony kind, a domino effect of mortality can occur. 

Not saying thats what has happened just mullin it over.


----------



## Enaykudisi (Dec 6, 2020)

Kmc said:


> If you prefer to hole tupperware its better to use a drill or a needle file. If you twist a phillips or a sharp tip of something to make holes alot of the raggedy plastic memories back, and much effort is wasted per the ventilation attempted to create.
> 
> Expired bugs, general decomposition and bacteria create gases wastes. In a small closed system of any colony kind, a domino effect of mortality can occur.
> 
> Not saying thats what has happened just mullin it over.


Or if you happen to have a soldering iron, those work really well for making holes in plastic 
I'm also wondering if it's ventilation. I feel like Armadillidium sp. tend to be sensitive to low airflow. I don't even put lids on my Armadillidium anymore


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah i dont even lid my crickets. I just break the egg crate in halves. I think the couple few that may pop out as adults is due more to my transfers than their will. Important to not abrade tupps in cleaning technique. So many other ways to sanitize them without creating climb able scarring.
Nice move with the soldering iron i bet its butter and less time consuming.


----------

